# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Shower Niches and Waterproofing

## mgt

Hey all, 
Just wondering to what extend you guys go to when waterproofing your shower niches. 
I have just installed two niches, (the pre fab EziLay from Highgrove). I used Sikaflex FC to secure them to the studs and noggins and a bit around the edges and internal corners to close the gaps. 
I plan on painting the membrane all over it.  Do I treat the niche like a room and use bond breakers and the tape on the internal corners and external edges out to the wall?  Or maybe just the tape and membrane to 'smooth' the transition from niche to wall. 
Cheers,
MGT

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hey all, 
> Just wondering to what extend you guys go to when waterproofing your shower niches. 
> I have just installed two niches, (the pre fab EziLay from Highgrove). I used Sikaflex FC to secure them to the studs and noggins and a bit around the edges and internal corners to close the gaps. 
> I plan on painting the membrane all over it.  Do I treat the niche like a room and use bond breakers and the tape on the internal corners and external edges out to the wall?  Or maybe just the tape and membrane to 'smooth' the transition from niche to wall. 
> Cheers,
> MGT

  The niche should be lined with Villaboard, the rear panel first a neat fit, then top sides and bottom leaving them the thickness of the board short of the outer edge. 
Note bottom should have a slight fall to the outer edge, corrected with tile glue when installing tiles. 
Tape internal and external corners and edges and fully seal the whole are including 50 mm outside the box. 
Good luck and fair winds,   :Smilie:

----------


## mgt

> The niche should be lined with Villaboard, the rear panel first a neat fit, then top sides and bottom leaving them the thickness of the board short of the outer edge. 
> Note bottom should have a slight fall to the outer edge, corrected with tile glue when installing tiles. 
> Tape internal and external corners and edges and fully seal the whole are including 50 mm outside the box. 
> Good luck and fair winds,

  
Thanks oldsaltoz, 
However I used the EziLay Shower Niche (purchased them before reno - but realised how easy it would have been using Villa offcuts) 
As suggested I will tape and seal all internal corners and fold over to outside wall also.   
The EziLay Niches has a 'foam core', I am assuming that using the membrane and tape folded from inside the niche and out to the wall (covering this exposed core) will be enough to seal it all up?  Or do I need to do something else to the exposed foam prior to Waterproofing? 
Cheers,
MGT

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I have to admit I have seen these but installed one, I prefer the extra noggins and solid Villa board with all joints sealed prior to waterproofing. 
I would be very concerned about any exposed foam as 'some' waterproofing systems can dissolve it. Perhaps a small test area before you start will give an indication. 
In any case you should seal the foam prior to waterproofing, perhaps a covering of Sikalex11FC or Bostik seal n flex FC if on a tight budget. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## mgt

> I have to admit I have seen these but installed one, I prefer the extra noggins and solid Villa board with all joints sealed prior to waterproofing. 
> I would be very concerned about any exposed foam as 'some' waterproofing systems can dissolve it. Perhaps a small test area before you start will give an indication. 
> In any case you should seal the foam prior to waterproofing, perhaps a covering of Sikalex11FC or Bostik seal n flex FC if on a tight budget. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Oldsaltoz, 
Yep - that was my worry with the foam.  I have SikaFlexFC (although I am on a budget).  I will use that to seal the entire box, then waterproof with tape as recommended.   
Cheers,
MGT.

----------

